# NY More units eyed for antler restrictions



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Need 7R and 7S......:darkbeer:


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe the brown it's down term will be history


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I would love to see AR's..................:thumbs_up


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Need 7R and 7S......:darkbeer:


yes!


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

less Just go state wide:thumbs_up


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that these rules are for only rifle.

-and I may add that it is gonna be hard for the 'orange army' to get one in areas , like 4s, that have no doe tags and now antler restrictions. 

They should all take up archery, then they can at least fill the freezer before the deer become nocturnal. I try to get my rifle buddies to come and fling some arrows with me every year.



-also, I wonder when counties, such as Ulster will get rid of the antler restrictions. They have been doing it for some years now,,maybe 3-6 years?? ballpark.

-seems like they introduce these new restrictions to an area, seemingly for a year or two and then they just stay there for lota years.

-Yeh, I know that I only see part of the picture so I can be enlightened.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

3 years in pilot 3j(could be 4 but not any longer) buck harvests are more age balanced then previous years.It's a good think IMO dunno about just rifle season we will see I guess.From what I hear it's hear to stay


----------



## ARCHERYSNOB (Feb 13, 2006)

I just checked and it started in 2005. This year will be the 5th year. Time flies when you are having fun.

http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/27663.html


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

ARCHERYSNOB said:


> I just checked and it started in 2005. This year will be the 5th year. Time flies when you are having fun.
> 
> http://www.dec.ny.gov/outdoor/27663.html



wouldn't it be the 4th year since it's 2009?Doesn't seem that long ago though


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone from regions 8 or 9 interested or is it just me?

It is not a cure-all or solitary answer BUT it is the best thing offered.


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

There's no reason whatsoever NOT to implement antler restrictions. My uncle owns a cabin in PA, where ARs have been in effect for several years, and just the past 2-3 years we've seen more good sized buck down there than he's EVER seen, including a 140" 10-point that I shot in 2005 (and he's hunted there the better part of 50 years). However, I would make an exception to the rule during archery season. The deer have to get so close to you in order for you to take them during the archery season that it would just be unfair to bowhunters to restrict them as well.


----------



## AZBowhunt (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fifth year*



UCNYbowhunter said:


> wouldn't it be the 4th year since it's 2009?Doesn't seem that long ago though


Five years 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 (fifth year).


----------



## Joe W. (Feb 6, 2006)

VA2 said:


> I would love to see AR's..................:thumbs_up


Me too....it seems to be having a positive impact in PA.


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

AZBowhunt said:


> Five years 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009 (fifth year).



2009 season did not start yet it's coming into it's fifth year


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

positive results here in 3j, i'm seeing some real racks again


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Make sure you guys send in your comments to Jeremy Hurst - I hope we get them!!


----------



## rebbie (Sep 30, 2005)

I like the Antler Restriction Program!! I wish they would add 3M to the list! I would like to see it be 4 points or better on one side!


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

why does every Ny thread end up here?

Mods- can one of you please pm me what is up with this? It seems th eother state thread make it, ARS and crossbos stay- but NY threads get banished here.

I have sent a few of you pms with no replies.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

It looks like NY's opposition to much of anything needs some work. Apparently nothing can be stopped in the Assembly.


----------

